# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  Michael Raduga's The Phase?

## lucsande

Hey, there, people. I was browsing the net and found this ebook by Michael Raduga about OBE and LD: Free ebooks on Out-of-Body Experience (OBE) and Lucid Dreaming

He makes some big claims about his technic like that you are most likely to succeed after just about 3 days. He also says he tested it over and over in 3-day seminars with more than 3000 people and got 80% results or something like that. 

Well, such claims make me a little skeptic, but as he says it is achievable in such a small amount of time, i feel really prone to trying it. Worst case scenario I lost a couple of nights that could have been spent on my MILD.

Anyway, I was just wondering if anybody has ever heard of it, or even tried it.


PS: Just in case anybody is seeing this post and saying "ah, Out of Body Experiences" are not my thing, better let other people answer it... well, the OBEs this guy talks about seem to be like lucid dreams whose initial scenery is your very room.

----------


## dutchraptor

I've heard of it and read a portion of the book, but I've ever tried and don't really believe the statistic anyways. I mean considering how much people fail lucid dreaming when WILDing I really can't imagine almost everyone being succesfull in OBE on their first three nights.
I hope you get some good results  :smiley:

----------


## gab

I'm also skeptical of such a great results. On the other hand, if you are super excited and you perhaps already have some experience with WILDs, you could get a good result in short time. But I would attribute this to the super excitement - your state of mind is extremely important. For subsequent OBEs, I think you need to work for them harder and a little longer, when the excitement wears off. But don't let this discourage you. Who knows, maybe it will come really easy to you.

Check out Beyond dreaming, cos dis the place for OBEs ::alien:: 


_***Moved to Beyond dreaming***_

----------


## lucsande

Yeah, it is difficult not being skeptical about that. And I am not that interested in OBE myself, it's just that his descriptions of it sounds exactly like a lucid dreaming. Besides that, he also makes other big claims like 

"Having much more dreams is a bonus of this practice.  It leads to another bonus - becoming conscious in dreams. That's why you do not need to think about methods for becoming conscious in dreams while practicing indirect techniques." (OBE4U.com Forum &bull; View topic - Distracting dreams ) 

and "Usually lucid dreams become a bonus for practice indirect or direct techniques. You even may no think about it but will have succes. Even if you haven't succes with indirect or direct techniques. If you do everything properly 30% of the phase entrances must be by becoming conciousness in dream" ( OBE4U.com Forum &bull; View topic - Lucid Dreams Only )

Anyway, I will give it a try because if he is right, I shall know in a just a few days. If he is wrong, I will also know in just a few days. Little to lose, much to win. And I know most people who say this never keep their word, but I will try to remember to tell how it all went.

----------


## dms111

I really doubt his statistics.

That said I think his techniques are great for learning. I had my first WILD the night I started reading his book. I was using the phantom wiggling and visualization methods.

There is no information in his book that can't be found on this forum, but he explains it all in a very clear and interesting way. I recommend it as a great guide for DEILD.  ::thumbup:: 

I don't think this thread should be shoved into Beyond Dreaming. He is teaching DEILD techniques only he doesn't use typical lucid dreaming terms. He makes up neutral terms in order to avoid alienating those looking for OBE's and doesn't use straight OBE terms to avoid alienating those looking for lucid dreams. The term OBE is on the cover only because it's the most well known and sought after of the experiences. There is nothing paranormal in his book.

----------


## gab

> I don't think this thread should be shoved into Beyond Dreaming.



Oh, it's not "shoved" here. OP was asking about this method with relation to OBEs. In general lucid section, he would hear answers like OBEs don't exist and his method is just WILD method.

That's why I put it here, so OP gets answers from people who believe in OBEs. As you can see I post here quite a lot and I also practice OBEs.

It's true, than one of his methods is just like WILD method, and he is using universal term "phase" so not to alienate anybody. I believe, that somewhere during WILDing, there is a point, in which it's decided if you end up in LD or OBE. I think it has something to do with vibrations. I do get them quite regularly when WILDing/OBEing.

But the phantom method, I was not able to do untill well over a year after starting to WILD. Now it happens to me sometimes even without me doing anything to start it. It's very interesting feeling. Good luck y'all.

----------


## sanctispiritus

So this book is free? In that case Raduga is the Mother Teresa of lucid dreaming.

----------


## mcwillis

I had one WILD and one OBE in first week. On a good night I can get 5 to 7 DEILD's with his dream re-entry technique that I have not seen elsewhere. This man is an honest expert. You can trust what he says.

----------


## Zoth

Why do I even open these posts, I can't even finish my current reading goals  ::?: 

The books looks interesting, gave a quick look in some lines and the information makes sense so far. Will give it a read and comment, but right from the bat, there's many factors that can speed up your lucidity. I actually had a talk about this with Sageous, and you can split these into 2 categories:

- Emotional mechanisms: they refer to your "ability" to enhance pratice and habits in a short(er) amount of time due the emotional effects. Wanting to lucid dream, thinking about lucid dreaming, craving to lucid dream. My first lucid was achieved within less than 24hours due emotional mechanisms. The deal is you don't want to go "overdrive" like the book mentions, because that can create anxiety and ruin the process, not only by lowering sleep quality, but also due counter-productive effects;
- Mechanical mechanisms: this is simple to picture: just think about learning. Wanting to learn something is not effective, but doing it the right way is, even if you don't want to "learn". For example, if you do reality checks every day, linking them to specific cues and such, you can bet that you eventually will have lucid dreams at some point, wether you heard about lucid dreams or not. This is because even without the emotional mechanism you form such a habbit that is connected with memory mechanisms and in medium/long-term, these actions not only take place into your matrix of dream content, but they also become part of your mental schemas.

Hope you got the idea I was trying to show, because it only gets harder when you apply it. Hopefully this is present on the so called "winning formula" of the author of the book, and if so, the book is way more insightful that many of us could hope in the first place.

----------


## lucsande

> That's why I put it here, so OP gets answers from people who believe in OBEs.



Gab, what is an OP? :p






> This man is an honest expert. You can trust what he says.



So I see you've tried his technic and aprove of it, right? Well, let me ask you this, how do you feel abou that idea of his that after 2 or 3 days working on The Phase you should take the rest of the week off and not worry about trying anything OBE and LD related for a few days? Do you believe it's advisable, while trying out his technic for a week or two, to stop all other LD activities like MILD and RCs?





> For example, if you do reality checks every day, linking them to specific cues and such, you can bet that you eventually will have lucid dreams at some point, wether you heard about lucid dreams or not.



Well, I will take the chance you've presented me and change a little the subject, as I have some growing doubts about RCs... :p  So far, I still haven't been able of spotting my dream signs, certainly due to not having such an amazing Recall yet. Do you think i shold try to link my RCs to any other random cue, like "running water" or should I perform an RC just out of the blue, like every 30 minutes or so? Another possibility I have been considering is to go through the day looking for any kind of anormalities and, once and only when they are spotted, to RC. I believe this could boost my daily awareness. However, I doubt I could do much more than 5 or so RCs a day. Any thoughts? And sorry for changing the subject... :p

Thanks for the feedback, people  :smiley:

----------


## Zoth

> Well, I will take the chance you've presented me and change a little the subject, as I have some growing doubts about RCs... :p  So far, I still haven't been able of spotting my dream signs, certainly due to not having such an amazing Recall yet. Do you think i shold try to link my RCs to any other random cue, like "running water" or should I perform an RC just out of the blue, like every 30 minutes or so? Another possibility I have been considering is to go through the day looking for any kind of anormalities and, once and only when they are spotted, to RC. I believe this could boost my daily awareness. However, I doubt I could do much more than 5 or so RCs a day. Any thoughts? And sorry for changing the subject... :p



Dream signs can vary, and for some people it's not that easy to spot them. If your recall isn't the best, there are some "universal" dream signs. I say universal because they are still cues that might indicate that you're dreaming, and they show up with high frequency. I personally don't put them in the same bag as the "personal" dream signs, I put them above because they're way reliable and consistent, due reasons I'll explain shortly.
First of all, you want to link your awareness primarily not to dream content, but to the dream cues. What are them? I put them in a short acronym which translated to english is *DIPE*:

*Deslocation
Irregularities
People
Emotions*

*Deslocation* refers to one characteristic of the dream: the dream transitions. As you can see by reading dream journals, even people with great recall show dream reports of sudden dream transitions to a different plot or scenario. Now I won't bother you with the theories behind the "why does this happen?", but this is especially useful due lucidity coming more easily if you stop assuming you need to be lucid in your dreams, and act like you could be dreaming at _any_ time of the day/night. So, Deslocation refers to the act of linking reality checks with physical _and_ mental deslocations. I think you pretty much got the idea of what I mean by physical: they refer to leaving/arriving to new scenarios, like whenever you leave/arrive home and arrive/leave any other place. By mental deslocations, I refer simply to those "space-out moments" where you're distracted by some random thing. It's not easy to achieve continuous awareness, because we weren't made to be "aware" at all times, but you can take that to your advantage and do a reality check when you realize you aren't in "awareness" mode. Since DILDs come out of moments like this, is a pretty good dream cue. If you ever seen the movie "Waking Life", just recall the speech of the "boat" driver: _"The idea is to remain in a state of constant departure while always arriving. It saves on introductions and goodbyes. The ride does not require explanation - just occupants."_

*Irregularities* refer to the simple sensorial or cognitive "errors". Dreams are all about the feeling, not so much about the details, and this is easily seen by the nature of the dream: is always a plot, and (almost) never a moment of passivity. Once you get lucid though, you become way more away of the incongruities in the dream: you notice how objects can float by themselves, how some parts of your fingers are gone, how you are surrounded by tv celebrities, etc etc. The trick is suspending your "analysis", which often leads in self-justification, especially in dreams ("that clock is showing letters instead of numbers! Oh wait, it's probably just broken...") and just perform a reality check. This may take a while to perfect, because we're so used to either dismiss an apparent incongruity or to quickly justify it. Before you find out why somethig feels wrong, do a reality check. Yes, even when you can't find your second shoe  :wink2: 

*People* refers to another quite basic concept: dream characters. They populate everyone's dreams, and can be quite remarkable in the sense that they help "form" the plot. And it's important to include yourself in the lot, as awareness of the self is very useful: how many dreams do people have where they can't recall their body? Loads. How many dreams people have with people they know? Loads. People they don't know? Loads.

And once again, it's not about dream content, but about constant questioning. Where's your mother right now? Why are you alone? Doesn't that man look like your old friend? Good questions that boost your awareness and work independently of your reocurring dream characters. If you have them though, use them by any means.

*Emotions*, the last point. Many dreams have explicit emotional messages, especially regarding the plot. For example, you can experience anxiety (quite a frequent one) due not finding someone, due having a bad "plot", as you can be very happy because you won the lottery, are having sexy times with an atractive woman/man, etc etc. The point is: you are (almost) never at a passive state. Even now, while reading this you can attribute your emotional state to something in the lines of: calm, bored, interested (you better choose the word interested, this is a lot of text!  ::D: ). Even though we may not be talking about strong emotions, once again, it's not about the content, it's about the cue. Whenever I find myself faced with a situation that I know it triggers an emotional response, even if I don't feel it right away, I do a reality check.

As you can guess, *DIPE* translates in LOADS of reality checks, which not only strengthens the habits of each point, but shortly decreases the time between each questioning of reality. And unlike people might think, the more reality checks the less effort you are spending in doing them. I once accounted 2 days with an average of 1 reality checks every 15minutes during 16hours periods (the remaining 8 dedicated to sleep), and I certainly wouldn't be able to keep up if I wasn't so used to doing them, because there's many cues available. Also, none of these reality checks are "out of the blue" reality checks, because unless you're constantly reminding yourself to do a reality check, you're gonna take quite a while to get used to doing it. And if you are constantly reminding yourself to do one, then chances are you are going to get bored/annoyed/tired pretty fast, the so-called "overdrive", which as you remember, has negative consequences in your intent of lucid dreaming.

Sorry about deviating from the main topic, lucsande started  ::lol::

----------


## lucsande

> Sorry about deviating from the main topic, lucsande started



Hehe, and I don't regret it at all. What a comprehensive answer, and with such an interesting way of going about with RCs! Amazing, thanks a lot!

I have just two final questions now: 





> "The idea is to remain in a state of constant departure while always arriving. It saves on introductions and goodbyes. The ride does not require explanation - just occupants."



I believe I don't quite understand what it means, not exactly, and it's been a long time since I watched that movie. Could you try explaining it a little further?

And about Delocations. Suppose you are at home, at your bedroom. You then go to the kitchen and have some lunch. Would you tipically RC when you got to the kitchen, or would rather try being aware of the trip you make from your bedroom to your kitchen, trying to pay close attention to whether it is just as usual?

Once again, thanks for such an answer, it is amazing. DIPE seems a great way of thinking about RCs. I believe you should create a thread about this thing, if such doesn't already exist. Sure it could improve a lot the way people do their RCs.

----------


## sanctispiritus

Well I will tell my experience. I am skeptical regarding statistics. I will try to narrate what happened last night after reading the first 22 pages of the pamphlet  . It will take some time because in English it's hard for me to write without making mistakes. .
Probably was placebo effect.

----------


## sanctispiritus

Last night (01/26/13) after having a non lucid dream - Who pay for the broken dishes? I decided to put into practice what is called indirect techniques:
Rotation, Observing images, and hearing the internal sound of my body.   At 2.55 in the morning I woke up, went to the bathroom and took a glass of water. I went back to bed and began practicing such indirect techniques.
I use the techniques alternately.Did not take long before I got the first results. The first was the rotation.  .Actually I was trying to rotate on the bed to the right side when during one of the attempts I fell out of bed, or so I thought ..
I really thought I had fallen, but soon noticed that someone was dragging me back to the closet of my bedroom. I immediately realized that I was dreaming so I waited until  that entity that was pinning me down vanish as happened in a few seconds.
After that I got up and walked to the living room and then to the outside of the house. This dream was nothing interesting because I could barely see and I almost had to be guided by touch. He also had difficulty breathing because my nasal passages were blocked by allergy and was lying on my right side which makes breathing difficult. So I determined end the dream and woke up.  In the next reply I will narrate the rest.

----------


## sanctispiritus

Immediately after waking from that short lucid dream, I started to use the new Raduga's Techniques again. This time I try to use the Phantom wiggling and the results was better. I tried to imagine that I was raising my right foot when I noticed someone in another bed that was across from mine was doing the same. That person was touching my foot with his. I realized I was having a lucid dream. I get out of bed and I was in a dorm as there were in Cuba for college students in the 60's. This time the dream was clear and I do not remember much of what happened because I had many dreams and I get confused with one another. My interest was not to remember the dream but whether the techniques worked. This dream was completely lucid but I did not   write it  down in my dream journal. I just scored on my record lucid dreams that I can remember what happened.

----------


## Bobblehat

I don't doubt his statistics at all. However, notice that the statistics given are based on people who are new to the technique. I've seen no statistic to suggest that these techniques work consistently for people who apply them in the long term. Maybe somebody would like to put something in research to test the efficacy of these techniques long term?

----------


## sanctispiritus

The third and last attempt I remember to use the techniques of Raduga was a variant of Observing images.  Last night I had many dreams, very short ones,  one after another.  Precisely amid sounds and images I observe a person's shoulder, and then I reached out to touch that shoulder. I have read that this is a method of entering a dream and this time it worked. I re-entered a lucid dream for the third time during the night. Since that time the memory of the dream is gone. I think those lucid dreams were not very long, just a few minutes each but for me the results were interesting. Placebo effect was likely.  Forgive me if I made mistakes writing in English. I would like to participate more but I am not much loquacious in English.

----------


## Kaan

Up !! Big Up !!
I wonder why this thread and technique is so underrated

Yesterday SearcherTMR told me that he just discovered this technique, tried it and that it worked fine at the first try.
guess what?
It made me feel like trying it as I have been achieving very fiew LDs for the two last years (like one LD every 1 to 4 months despite I have 30 years of LD experience), and was trying to work on WILD tecnnics last two weeks, so I tried it this night and had one of my longuest and more stable LD I ever had (with the help of Galantamine + choline I used for the first time too) 

I guess it deserved a "up" to give other people the idea of triyng this clever methode and report there results right here.

----------


## FryingMan

I read through The Phase.  The initial section is all about how practically anybody can do it in 3 days and gives a few techniques.  The rest of the several hundred pages are all about the details of the things that stop people from being successful and how to solve them, in other words, the "meat" of the practice.    Seemed a bit contradictory.

But anyway the basics seem a sound approach to DEILD: 1) do a WBTB after 5 hours of sleep, 2) learn to notice your wakings right away without moving: 3) some mental techniques which you're supposed to rotate through quickly to "separate".    Pretty close in a number of ways to LD standard practice.

----------


## Bobblehat

^^ Yes. Try to DEILD. If you can't DEILD you won't be able to do Raduga's phase techniques. Main point of DEILD can be explained on an A4 piece of paper.

----------


## Kaan

I can't DEILD (if I could I woulnt try something that sounds more complicated) but I was successfull with Raduga's technique the first time I tried it. 
yes it is basically based on DEILD, but the little stuffs added and putted together makes a big difference for me!
Too soon to say if I was just very lucky, as SearcherTMR was the day just before me, or if it is a solid techniques for those who can barely DEILD but I'm very exited.

----------


## Sageous

^^ Wouldn't that mean that you _can_ DEILD, given that you succeeded in a form of it?

DEILD is not a technique, but a name that describes the _transition_ from dream to wake to dream again without losing waking-life self-awareness.  There are certainly different methods and techniques for achieving DEILD's, Raduga's being one of them. I even have one myself, as a session of my WILD Class here at DVA. 

So yes, you apparently can do a DEILD! Out of curiosity though: did you succeed in your second attempt with Raduga's technique yet?

----------


## Kaan

My second attempt will be this night.  :smiley: 
The fact that I also tried Galantamine + choline for the first time of my life last night may have helped, so I will try without pills this time.

What I mean about DEILD, is that DEILD is a very simple Idea (juste don't move at all when you notice you wake up from a dream and just wait for the dream to happen again), but I nearly never had a LD this way.
Raduga's technique is not only about Dream exits but every micro awakenings, and what you have to do is far from doing nothing and just wait, it is a very active form of waiting that something happens.
this makes the big difference I needed to stay aware within the 20 secondes window that allows you to enter a REM WILD.
The fact of practicing a WBTB but without  trying any technique when you go back to bed is something new for me, and I appreciate that as there is less stress, less pression than with what I was doing these two last weeks (trying to WILD juste after the WBTB). By the way your tutorial is really great Sageous.

for me, how I felt it, It is more like trying a WILD than trying a DEILD, but the moment from which you attempt the WILD (just after a micro awakening) is much more likely to give good results than before sleep. Indeed, it is the perfect moment.
I know it really sounds like a simple DEILD, but the feeling is different (indeed I did DEILD few times with succes, it was kinda random thing, and it wasn't close to what I experienced this night)
all of these post WBTB micro awakenings (from dream but not only) are occasions to attempt this methode (which seems to force the REM to come) and so the probability to have a LD is very likely to be hight !


Don't know if I am clear

----------


## Sageous

I'm not sure we're on the same page here, Kaan, and that's fine.  Here are a couple more thoughts, though:





> My second attempt will be this night. 
> The fact that I also tried Galantamine + choline for the first time of my life last night may have helped, so I will try without pills this time.



  That would be a good idea, I think; Let us know if it works!





> What I mean about DEILD, is that DEILD is a very simple Idea (just don't move at all when you notice you wake up from a dream and just wait for the dream to happen again), but I nearly never had a LD this way.



Yes, a DEILD transition is functionally simple, but not quite that simple to actually do;  just lying there and waiting isn't going to get you much.  You do need to do a little bit of work holding on to your last dream, maintaining your self-awareness, and moving toward the next dream (or perhaps a new one).  Since you are not hard-wired to have lucidity just "happen again," you need to provide some input into a DEILD for your attempt to succeed.  





> Raduga's technique is not only about Dream exits but every micro awakenings, and what you have to do is far from doing nothing and just wait, it is a very active form of waiting that something happens.
> this makes the big difference I needed to stay aware within the 20 seconds window that allows you to enter a REM WILD.



This still sounds like a DEILD to me.  

If your attempt lasts more than 20 seconds, then you are likely going to fully wake up and need to move on to a "classic" WILD ("classic" meaning the one we all talk about here), perhaps with WBTB.  These micro-awakenings sound very much like the sensation of nearing wakefulness, of exiting the dream (aka: DEILD).  It is all the better if you can catch every micro-awakening, too, because then you would be chaining your DEILD's (but I guess that's another subject). 

Though there's no sense repeating that "doing nothing" is not very helpful to DEILD, I have to ask where you got that "waiting for the dream to happen" impression about DEILD... hopefully not from my class (if so, that was not intended).





> The fact of practicing a WBTB but without  trying any technique when you go back to bed is something new for me, and I appreciate that as there is less stress, less pression than with what I was doing these two last weeks (trying to WILD juste after the WBTB). By the way your tutorial is really great Sageous.



Well, though I appreciate your kind words, I'm not sure that is what I was saying.  Yes, my WILD class sort of embodies an anti-technique technique, but you still must do things (like mental prep, maintain self-awareness, timing, using a mantra) in order to succeed with your WILD dive. Also, almost by definition, you _should_ be trying to WILD just after a WBTB; I'm not sure I understand that.





> for me, how I felt it, It is more like trying a WILD than trying a DEILD, but the moment from which you attempt the WILD (just after a micro awakening) is much more likely to give good results than before sleep. Indeed, it is the perfect moment.
> I know it really sounds like a simple DEILD, but the feeling is different (indeed I did DEILD few times with succes, it was kinda random thing, and it wasn't close to what I experienced this night)
> all of these post WBTB micro awakenings (from dream but not only) are occasions to attempt this methode (which seems to force the REM to come) and so the probability to have a LD is very likely to be high!



Keep in mind that DEILD is a form of WILD, so they probably will feel similar (though DEILD does have less noise and general activity than a "classic" WILD), and also I think that all DEILD's, regardless of technique, tend to work _best_ with a micro-awakening:  

In a sense, a "classic" WILD is what you do after a, um, _macro_-awakening, which is why it is best done with WBTB.  If you are only awake for an instant or, better yet, haven't quite woken up yet, and you are able to navigate the moment and return to REM and your dream with lucidity intact, you have just done a DEILD.   

*tl;dr*: DEILD is a form of WILD, and the result of Raduga's technique does resemble a DEILD... not that there's anything wrong with that!

I hope this made some sense, and perhaps clarified some things about DEILD; particularly that, using Raduga's technique, you will be experiencing them (hopefully many times).   Good luck regardless!

----------


## Kaan

Thanks for the explainations.
It s also very new for me to discuss about LD in a forum in English. It is much harder to find my words.
I must admint that my conception of DEILD as a way of entering in a dream and as a LD technique was restricted.
For me it was: you just get out from a very fresh dream (Lucid or not) that you remember and still "feel" pretty well, and you return to it in a few seconds by the only fact of staying aware and without moving at all until the dream reapears.
I got that understanding  mainly from french forums, and from my own little DEILD experience.
Although my first LD was 30 years ago, it DEILD only happend a couple of times. 
Pure WILDs happened more often, but mainly from luck. My succesfull volontary attempted WILDs are not many.

So if you add to the definition of DEILD the re-entering in the Dream after a micro-awakening without any dream just before (or without any memorie of a dream), and if you add to the DEILD technique specifics things, more elaborate than just waiting few secconds for the dream come back, then I aggree, Raduga's technique is just a particular DEILD technique.
And as a DEILD is technically a WILD, Raduga's stuff is also a WILD.

the fact is that before few weeks ago (when I started to be very focused on WILD techniques) I was almost never aware of the micro awakening (I mean.. indeed I was but only thinking about changing position which I did very often each night), and when I was aware of it and was thinking about attempting a WILD/DEILD, I was too groggy to do it.

since I started to try Raduga's DEILD technique, (fist times: the day before yesterday, on a REM-less afternoon nap just to try the feelings, and then the following night with a successfull WILD), I have been able to feel on my body (for exemple I feel my body numb) nearly each micro awakening, and it is very new.
I don't know why this happens so quickly, and so often,  but it's like I feel "the phase" is near each time I wake up.

So, about this night :

It didn't work, but I have noticed few things to take in acount for the next times I'll try it.
First, I may have missed some good "WILD windows" before the WBTB. near 4:00 A.M I felt the sensation that if I tried the visualisations cycle I would have been able to WILD, but I prevented myself to do that because I wanted to be strict with the protocole.  
So maybe it is a mistake not to have atempted a WILD then.
from 4:00 to 5 or 6:00 I was thinking about doing the WBTB but simply couldn't. 
Eventualy I had the energy to get out of my bed and did a longer WBTB than the night before.
When returning to bed, falling back asleep was not so easy.
During several micro awakenings I imediately started the OBE attempt, then few visualisation cycles, but it was again kinda chaotic. I was thinking about what visualisation to choose while I was supposed to just do it. It didn't help !
Really have to work on a stable choice of two or tree kinds of visualisations priore to night attempts, as for now I'm loosing myself and not doing the cycles properly.
The other thing that ruined some of my attempts was allergy issues.
Allergy is triggered as soon as I wake up, and when it happens, it prevents me from not moving at all. 
Have to figure out how to lower this parasite issue in a better way.

So basically, after the WBTB, when micro awakening happened, I was in the game, not doing it correctly but doing it non the less, I was feeling "the phase", at least I was feeling it was around, but it was not as strong as before the WBTB, so there is maybe something to try while the Pre-WBTB micro-awakenings. Maybe the WBTB is not as necessary as I thought.

----------


## SearcherTMR

Hi all! 
The good thing about this, is that the thread is active again  :wink2: 
@ Vince: if you just want to find out how his perception on the phenomenon has evolved, you can simply read it for free in the "look inside" kindle version at the Amazon store. 
That's in the first chapter, and it's free...

----------


## mimihigurashi

Hey guys, I'm back.. After a number of terrifying visits to the dentist (I have dentophobia), I'm getting back to LDing and The Phase. Still got a few visits left but it's become less terrifying so I feel I can handle it.. I would not have paused the practice, but I was a total nerve-wreck, impossible to focus on anything, so yeah.. Anyway, since I started again I noticed a troublesome issue: every time I wake up, I wake up _while_ moving, so I don't even get the chance to become semi-conscious before I'm already moving. Has anyone had this problem before, and is there anything to do besides keep trying and hope it doesn't happen? =/

----------


## SearcherTMR

^^Hi Mimi,
I think most of us - if not all - trying DEILD type techniques like the Raduga one, inevitably encounter this problem - last night I was also going for Raduga and had the exact same problem. In his book he mentions that immobility is desirable but not necessary - you should not loose any opportunity and try the technique even if you have moved.
image.jpg
image.jpg
 I actually had one successful attempt after some initial movement. 
Furthermore, he suggests that if you keep on trying - every other night of course - you will eventually notice the awakenings much earlier. So, I guess we should just keep on trying!  :;-):

----------


## mimihigurashi

> ^^Hi Mimi,
> I think most of us - if not all - trying DEILD type techniques like the Raduga one, inevitably encounter this problem - last night I was also going for Raduga and had the exact same problem. In his book he mentions that immobility is desirable but not necessary - you should not loose any opportunity and try the technique even if you have moved.
> image.jpg
> image.jpg
>  I actually had one successful attempt after some initial movement. 
> Furthermore, he suggests that if you keep on trying - every other night of course - you will eventually notice the awakenings much earlier. So, I guess we should just keep on trying!



Ahh, you're right, damn, I keep forgetting important details like this! Thanks for reminding me, I'll keep trying.

----------


## Suratana

I still confused, does Raduga's Technique work or not?

----------


## mimihigurashi

> I still confused, does Raduga's Technique work or not?



It's similar to every other technique.. It works for some, if you do it right, chances of success increase.

----------


## SearcherTMR

^^ For me, it worked really great in the beginning but since then i had a few problems and I still can't make it work again...

Btw, I have read the free material from Raduga's new book in Amazon's look inside version and his conclusions were quite interesting: He verifies through his own experience that during the phase you can acquire unknown information, but the belief that you actually leave your body is an entirely different thing (acquiring remote info does not equal leaving your body). He tested the theory repeatedly by trying to pinch and leave physical marks to people while in the phase, but never succeeded...
image.jpg
 So, he concludes that OOBEs and LDs are the same thing (phase) and they happen within the mind - and not out-of-body even though you can receive unknown info while in them (as with Remote Viewing). He also discovered that he could use the phase to heal himself - something that I have also tried myself. Anyway, quite interesting read overall, although a bit long for what he had to say...

----------


## mimihigurashi

> ^^ For me, it worked really great in the beginning but since then i had a few problems and I still can't make it work again...
> 
> Btw, I have read the free material from Raduga's new book in Amazon's look inside version and his conclusions were quite interesting: He verifies through his own experience that during the phase you can acquire unknown information, but the belief that you actually leave your body is an entirely different thing (acquiring remote info does not equal leaving your body). He tested the theory repeatedly by trying to pinch and leave physical marks to people while in the phase, but never succeeded...
> image.jpg
>  So, he concludes that OOBEs and LDs are the same thing (phase) and they happen within the mind - and not out-of-body even though you can receive unknown info while in them (as with Remote Viewing). He also discovered that he could use the phase to heal himself - something that I have also tried myself. Anyway, quite interesting read overall, although a bit long for what he had to say...



How can someone leave physical marks when OBEs are not supposed to take place in physical reality.. Sorry, that doesn't make any sense, even if OBEs are 100% real, you would never be able to interact with physical reality, because you are not in physical reality, that experiment seems very silly to me and doesn't prove anything..

----------


## SearcherTMR

^^ The point is, as Raduga says, that this has been written in many books and has affected many people's beliefs about OBEs  - I have also read similar accounts, even that someone has moved light objects, like a pen, during OBEs. So, that's what he proves a lie, and this is quite interesting because this would be the only way to prove that such experiences are real...
Because if OBES are purely psychic and you end up at another dimension-reality only resembling this one (eg the "real time" one that R. Bruce suggests), then what's the difference from a shared dream other than the subjective feeling of separation? 
Furthermore, if this is the case, there is no way to prove that OBEs are not dreams beginning with a separation feeling or that you actually leave your body - because body and space might very well have no meaning in this dimension-reality...

----------


## mimihigurashi

I don't know what the people who claimed they interacted with physical reality really experienced, but I highly doubt they actually did it (basic knowledge). It didn't work for Raduga so.. that's his experience. Either he personally couldn't do it or it really is impossible and the people who claim they did it.. god knows what they really did. I don't think it's the only way to prove they are real, I think science will be able to prove and disprove things like this when it becomes more advanced. 
"because body and space might very well have no meaning in this dimension-reality" Sorry, there are very few people on the planet who are very experienced with out of body travel, we are complete noobs, I would rather not talk about it like I know things when I'm actually just speculating what sounds good in my mind.

Btw, I'm starting to think that this technique only works in the first few days then it dies off =__= Probably because of the excitement at the beginning that disappears over time.. Shame, I hope this isn't the case and someone made it work long time but this has been my experience.

----------


## Kaan

> Btw, I'm starting to think that this technique only works in the first few days then it dies off =__= Probably because of the excitement at the beginning that disappears over time.. Shame, I hope this isn't the case and someone made it work long time but this has been my experience.



Motivation, excitement and faith could explain some part of the success rate that occurs on the beginning, because of some chemical aspects I guess, like the involvement of Norepinephrine. 
I guess this makes us more aware of the so precious micro awakenings.

Among those micro awakenings, some are close to a REM window, some are not.
Those who are close to a REM, because we wake up just before the beginning of a REM, or because the micro awakening was during a REM stage, are the one that we can easily transform into WILD/DEILD.

for MEN I have *maybe some good news* !

I had this idea  that we can use a phenomenon that happens to us during REM sleep to recognize the "GOOD" micro awakening (those that we can use in the Raduga's technique with good chances of success).
This "trick" is not only for men, but I guess it is more easy to notice it for a male dreamer, for obvious reasons.

As you probably guessed, I am speaking about nocturnal penis Tumescence  

If you train yourself to notice this REM sleep synchronized phenomenon when you wake up, you'll know that you where just in a REM window.
Maybe that if you are STILL on erection, it means that the virtual REM window is still open and that you have good chance to re-enter in a dream by starting the Raduga's cycles.

I let women search if they can use this phenomenon in their way (cause it also happens in different ways to women dreamers)

I have recently used this idea with success, so maybe this tips could help some of you.

----------


## SearcherTMR

> Btw, I'm starting to think that this technique only works in the first few days then it dies off =__=



Although that's also my experience, I don't think it has to be so. I agree that the initial excitement helps notice the awakenings early as my latest issue is exactly this: noticing them only after I have turned around. Nevertheless I believe that with the right mindset and some patience, I will be able to do this again. I feel that it's a method that does not rely solely on excitement.





> for MEN I have *maybe some good news* !



Thanks for this Kaan!  :smiley: 
I have looked it up and it seems that there is some good correlation between NPT and REM, so this makes sense. The question is how easy it is to actually notice it during the first precious seconds, make your conclusions and start the technique in time...

----------


## mimihigurashi

@Kaan, true, those factors likely very well influence the huge success rate of many people when they first start practicing this technique. Still, I think that with enough persistence, noticing those precious micro awakenings is possible on a regular basis.

Was wondering if the amount of sleep has much influence on this ability to notice the awakenings.. I mean, one of the key things required is awareness, obviously, but what if you didn't get enough sleep? Consider someone who slept 4-5 hours before trying the phase and someone who slept 6-7 hours, would the former have less of a chance because he would be too tired/sleepy thus lacking awareness that would be used to notice the micro awakenings?..

----------


## VinceField

> ^^ The point is, as Raduga says, that this has been written in many books and has affected many people's beliefs about OBEs  - I have also read similar accounts, even that someone has moved light objects, like a pen, during OBEs. So, that's what he proves a lie, and this is quite interesting because this would be the only way to prove that such experiences are real...
> Because if OBES are purely psychic and you end up at another dimension-reality only resembling this one (eg the "real time" one that R. Bruce suggests), then what's the difference from a shared dream other than the subjective feeling of separation? 
> Furthermore, if this is the case, there is no way to prove that OBEs are not dreams beginning with a separation feeling or that you actually leave your body - because body and space might very well have no meaning in this dimension-reality...



I'd like to make it clear that nothing Raduga has personally experienced and concluded about the phase state actually proves anything that negates what other explorers have experienced and concluded.  His conclusions remain a possibility among many others.

----------


## SearcherTMR

> Was wondering if the amount of sleep has much influence on this ability to notice the awakenings..



I think that it definitely has, and while reviewing my successful attempts, I have noticed that I had slept more than I sleep these last days and also had more awakenings and longer WBTB periods. Another thing that I noticed was that his instructions were fresh in my mind and I followed everything to the letter - while lately I say that I am trying his technique but I am actually not sticking to the details at all...I have to change that!  :;-): 





> I'd like to make it clear that nothing Raduga has personally experienced and concluded about the phase state actually proves anything that negates what other explorers have experienced and concluded.  His conclusions remain a possibility among many others.



Hi Vince,
well, to me Raduga seems quite honest in what he says, while other explorers might have exaggerated the reports of their experiences - and in some books there are definite elements of exaggeration - that you might spot even better than I do...
 Of course that's my own best guess - but it would be interesting to hear if you yourself have actually interacted in any verifiable way with the physical reality while in an OBE, or you simply believe that some of these accounts are from honest authors...

----------


## mimihigurashi

> I think that it definitely has, and while reviewing my successful attempts, I have noticed that I had slept more than I sleep these last days and also had more awakenings and longer WBTB periods. Another thing that I noticed was that his instructions were fresh in my mind and I followed everything to the letter - while lately I say that I am trying his technique but I am actually not sticking to the details at all...I have to change that!



Interesting, and good to know, I also should re-read the instructions and try to follow everything precisely. Some more sleep wouldn't hurt either. 

Btw, is it just me or the forum has become a lot less active? =/ I mean ever since I came back a few days ago, the most popular subforums, General Lucid Discussion and Attaining Lucidity barely have 1 new post in the current day, everything else is from yesterday and before, there used to be a lot more active threads in a day and activity overall, what happened here?

----------


## VinceField

> Hi Vince,
> well, to me Raduga seems quite honest in what he says, while other explorers might have exaggerated the reports of their experiences - and in some books there are definite elements of exaggeration - that you might spot even better than I do...
>  Of course that's my own best guess - but it would be interesting to hear if you yourself have actually interacted in any verifiable way with the physical reality while in an OBE, or you simply believe that some of these accounts are from honest authors...



No, I've never interacted with physical reality that I know of.  My point was that Raduga doesn't prove anything about anyone else's experiences (in response to your claim that he proves the other accounts are lies).  He simply presents his opinion.  It has nothing to do with my own experience, simply using logic and reason.

----------


## SearcherTMR

^^ Sorry for my late response - I rarely have access to wifi these days due to travel.
Well, I disagree with that, but that is just my own point of view. 
I believe that when you read about something that is not very credible to begin with and then you repeatedly try this and disprove it, you can be quite certain that the original description was not true. Of course there might be unknown parameters such as not doing the experiment correctly but in regards to interacting with physical reality, I think that Raduga's experiments are quite enough to disprove it - as it is a highly unlikely possibility in the first place. Again, this is just my point of view, and any other opinions are of course equally valid!

----------


## VinceField

Most philosophers would disagree with the idea that all opinions are equally valid, particularly in this case.  What this really boils down to is a matter of using solid logic and reasoning.  One person not being able to do something does not prove that something is impossible, it only proves that that person is not able to do it.

----------


## SearcherTMR

^^Ok. I don't see any point in getting further this discussion. This is highly unlikely to be possible but I could agree that no definitive proof exists that it is impossible, so anyone can stick to our own opinions about this - equally valid or not.

----------


## Habba

> How can someone leave physical marks when OBEs are not supposed to take place in physical reality



Energy can effect our physical body, Not sure if it could leave marks though. When we are trying to astral project we feel the subtle energies while we are still aware, Vibrations, Temperature rise/drop and so on. To a certain degree our body can be effected by the subtle energies.

----------


## mimihigurashi

> Energy can effect our physical body, Not sure if it could leave marks though. When we are trying to astral project we feel the subtle energies while we are still aware, Vibrations, Temperature rise/drop and so on. To a certain degree our body can be effected by the subtle energies.



It can indeed but it would sure take a ton of it to leave physical marks. Though this topic reminded me of cases of alleged ghost or demonic hauntings where the entities would leave marks on people's skin.. creepy, interesting, perhaps fake, perhaps not..

----------


## VinceField

> ^^Ok. I don't see any point in getting further this discussion. This is highly unlikely to be possible but I could agree that no definitive proof exists that it is impossible, so anyone can stick to our own opinions about this - equally valid or not.



I agree that having a direct physical effect on the physical world from the out-of-body state is unlikely.  The most notable case that I know of is of Robert Monroe, who allegedly pinched his friend while out of body and apparently it was felt by that person and actually left a bruise!  I don't imagine many people know if this is true or not, but I don't take the man to be a liar.  Regarding Raduga's honesty and genuineness compared to other authors, there is actually much more negative talk about him than probably any other prominent out-of-body explorer that I know of, particularly that many of his claims are fabricated and he is mainly interested in generating business and revenue, although I have no personal opinion on the matter aside from the fact that his techniques work, and that is all I care about.  I initially spoke up because I don't believe it is beneficial to jump to conclusions without proper supporting evidence.  Peace to you my friend.

----------


## EbbTide000

> I agree that having a direct physical effect on the physical world from the out-of-body state is *unlikely*.  
> 
> The most notable case that I know of is of Robert Monroe, who allegedly pinched his friend while out of body and apparently it was felt by that person and actually left a bruise!  
> 
> I don't imagine many people know if this is true or not, but I don't take the man to be a liar. 
> 
>  Regarding Raduga's honesty and genuineness compared to other authors, there is actually much more negative talk about him than probably any other prominent out-of-body explorer that I know of, particularly that many of his claims are fabricated and he is mainly interested in generating business and revenue, although I have no personal opinion on the matter aside from the fact that his techniques work, and that is all I care about.  
> 
> I initially spoke up because I don't believe it is beneficial to jump to conclusions without proper supporting evidence.  Peace to you my friend.



Look what *YAD* did. I met YAD on another dream site in 2008. He has an account here on Dreamviews and pops-in to keep us updated on his research from time to time. Here is his profile:

★

http://www.dreamviews.com/members/yad/

★

About YAD (from his Dreamviews profile)

LD Count: 3000+

I have been active in the realm of lucid dreaming for over 23 years. I was recently interviewed by Robert Wagoner, the President for the International Association for the Study of Dreams.

Here is his interview with Robert Waggoner (transcribed in full)

♡

http://www.dreamviews.com/beyond-dre...dy-dreams.html

♡

YAD's real name is Ian Wilson. Here YAD Tells how he drew a triangle on a dream character's forehead. Then, in real waking-life,  the red triangle appeared on his friends forhead a couple of weeks later.

♥

August Special Edition 08/08 by Unraveling Secrets | Paranormal Podcasts

♥

Under the radio clip:

On this month's Unraveling the Secrets Special Edition, our UK correspondent, Anthony Peake, interviews Canadian lucid dreamer, *Ian Wilson*.

 Spread the word wherever you can as promises to be a classic interview. Ian offers *proof* of his ability, too. 

We'll have photos. (!!!)

He can *change reality* by acting on his dreams, sometimes even while he's still dreaming. (...)

You only need to listen from the 10 minute point to the 24 minute point.

10:30 to 12:12 point, his first LD
16:30 point, precognitive lucid dreaming

21:40 to 24:00 point, the precognitive,  lucid, triangle manipulation.  (WOW!!!) 

The most advanced Lucid Dreamers *now* have to work in "closed" and "totally Private" international dream forums (that cannot be found by search engines,  like Google) because spammers keep flooding with spam and hackers keep trying to bring down the open websites.

But

In 2008 when the International Association for the Study of Dreams (IASD) forum was active, I got to know Ian Wilson very well. He is legit. He can precognitivly lucid dream and effect the waking-life future. 

Here is YAD,  *Ian Wilson* on the left and the interviewer on right 

Forum code:*

----------


## SearcherTMR

> ... I don't believe it is beneficial to jump to conclusions without proper supporting evidence...



Ok. I took a remote perspective on this conversation and I realized that indeed i reached to a conclusion without proper evidence. Raduga's experiences are not proof of anything - just his experience. Nevertheless, regarding the particular possibility, I have read Monroe's description and I also know that many more exist - like the one Ebb posted. But I am still not convince that they have actually done it, as it is quite easy to exaggerate experiences (we all have done so from time to time) in order to make people's jaws drop (as Raduga puts it).  On the other hand it is certainly not impossible (actually nothing is impossible) but as Karl Sagan kept saying: extraordinarily claims need extraordinary proof... and anecdotal stories are definitely not sufficient proof.
I will personally be convinced that it can be done if either:
1. A sufficiently controlled experiment is undertaken and proves this
2. I have personal experience - that will be sufficient enough, but of course only for me.
Anyway, we are again going off-topic, and honestly this is quite normal as no one has new successfull experiences to share...
P.s. I might be off-net for a few days due to work.

----------


## mimihigurashi

> Anyway, we are again going off-topic, and honestly this is quite normal as no one has new successfull experiences to share...



>__< Sucks but that's so true.. 

Hey has anyone tried counting or repeating a mantra before falling to sleep and see what happens if you try to not lose your train of thought and fall asleep? I did so yesterday, when I went to bed at night and noticed I'm getting sleepy, I began repeating the mantra "I wake up after every dream, lay still and roll out", I kept repeating it until I began getting hypnagogic imagery. I became aware of the imagery and thought "oh hey, I'm really close to sleep and still aware" but unfortunately lost focus a few seconds later and fell asleep unconsciously, lol.. I want to keep trying though, wonder if something cool will happen..

----------


## Kaan

I was speaking about using Nocturnal Penile Tumescence (NPT) to detect REM and so to know which micro awakening is good to try the technique.
Well, there is a new kickstarter project using this stuff : 
*Prohibited Link Removed*

the creator of this project is the creator of the project LUCI, that has been canceled because it was suspected by the backers to be a fake.

There also is a patent using the NPT for REM detection for a LD purpose here:
Patent US20100130813 - Method and apparatus for attaining lucid dream state - Google Patents
the owner is 
Dmitri Dozortsev

----------


## EbbTide000

> Ok. I took a remote perspective on this conversation and I realized that indeed i reached to a conclusion without proper evidence.
> 
>  Raduga's experiences are not proof of anything - just his experience. 
> 
> Nevertheless, regarding the particular possibility, I have read Monroe's description and I also know that many more exist - like the one *Ebb* posted. 
> 
> But I am still not convince that they have actually done it, as it is quite easy to exaggerate experiences (we all have done so from time to time) in order to make people's jaws drop (as Raduga puts it).  
> 
> On the other hand it is certainly not impossible (actually nothing is impossible) but as Karl Sagan kept saying: extraordinarily claims need extraordinary proof... and anecdotal stories are definitely not sufficient proof.
> ...



Thanx for that SearcherTMR

Here is YAD's (You Are Dreaming's) latest post:

■





> Here is a video where I discuss the relationship between deja vu and when you link the memory to the familiarity to a past dream which is then deja reve, or already dreamed in French.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I showed a few photographs of where I changed precognitive dream content and those changes took place in our waking reality, but the quality was not as great as expected so here is a supporting webpage with those images for closer examination.  The video explains the context of them so on their own, it won't make much sense without watching the video.
> 
> Video on Precognitive Dreams, Deja Vu and Deja Reve | YouAreDreaming.org



■

----------


## SearcherTMR

> Hey has anyone tried counting or repeating a mantra before falling to sleep and see what happens if you try to not lose your train of thought and fall asleep?



Hi,
Lots of work these days, no time for LD or forums...
Actually this is something I have tried many times - usually when dissapointed from other methods - and was just determined to carry on consciousness when falling asleep... well unfortunately it doesn't work most of the times but I had a few successes with it. Most of the time it's exactly as you described: you can stay aware until imagery begins and right after that you drift. If you are tired enough, you might even drift before that. However, I have found that it sets the stage and if you repeat that again after WBTB, you might either suffer insomnia or hover between awarenes and dreams and a few times I was able to enter a DILD at this second stage-attempt after WBTB... Anyway it's an interesting experience. Might also try it next days as my schedule will be lighter... :smiley: 





> Well, there is a new kickstarter project using this stuff : 
> *Prohibited Link Removed*



That might actually be a good idea, as NPT is easy to detect and happens during REM sleep. The problem though is not how to detect REM but how to trigger lucidity after REM has been detected - as most audio and visual signals are totally unreliable, and unfortunately tACS stimulation has also proven to be minimally effective - if not totally useless... 
That's the area that needs more research and ideas: how to trigger lucidity after REM is detected!
As for using it for Raduga as you suggested, I thought about it and don't think it's so usefull, because the phenomenon starts when REM begins but might very well persist after you are out of REM - even sometimes after awakening for good...  :wink2: 
So i believe it can't be used to know if you are still in REM or not!

----------


## Kaan

I agree with you, signals should be adapted to the deepness of the REM cycle we are to be effective for DILD.
But for WILD/DEILD purpose, the only function we have to have is something that detects the first minutes of REM sleep , to gently but effectively wake we up to let us make an attempt.

Another thing, I'm not sure about that but as there are some awakenings from some dream that are followed by a solid erection, and others that are not, or not as much strongly and not as longer, I presume than when the hard erection lasts after we wake up from a dream, the "REM" window is maybe still kicking in, somewhere in our brain/body, despite the fact that we are awake,  and maybe when it is the case, we could go back to the dream with the cycles of the Raduga's technique.

----------


## SearcherTMR

> ... for WILD/DEILD purpose, the only function we have to have is something that detects the first minutes of REM sleep , to gently but effectively wake us up to let us make an attempt.



Yep, but I think RD - especially with the audio cues (do Raduga now...) - is more than enough for that. But again it's difficult to find the correct signal strength so that it wakes you up, but not very abruptly - and most likely the intensity has to change over time...





> ... I presume than when the hard erection lasts after we wake up from a dream, the "REM" window is maybe still kicking in...



I don't think this can be done. Raduga has to be practiced exactly the moment of awakening. Doing the cycles can prolong the window for up to a minute - but if you do nothing for over a minute, no use trying after that... I might be wrong but I have tried what you suggest without luck...

----------


## Kaan

I come back with something a little bit weird to speak about, but it's for science  :Cheeky: 

Still on the Idea that detecting  the NPT (nocturnal penile tumescence)   when a micro awakening occurs could be a tool to know which MA is likely to be followed by a success if we do a Raduga's DEILD attempt.
My idea was to use the RemDreamer to wake me up from the beginning of a REM stage and to check if I feel any NPT.
there are 3 issues: 
- the RD is good in detecting REM, but not perfect. sometimes it goes off even if there is no REM
- I have to push the RC button to stop the Alarm of the Rem Dreamer, so I have to move.
- the NPT is not always easy to detect without moving, you don't always feel if you have an erection or not.

These nights I trained myself to sleep with the Rem-Dreamer with the Dream Alarm mode ON which wakes me up from some dreams, few minutes after having sent a first series of clue (that I don't notice if I am dreaming).

For now I am not able to transform this forced micro awakening into a WILD/DEILD, maybe because  I have to push a RC button to stop the beepings of the mask and to add some stand bye time. I suppose that the fact that I have to move ruins my chances to be successful at the Raduga's technique, but I have an idea to avoid this issue (by using my other RemDreamer with an audio file).
None the less, the good point is that I am getting used to this torture tool and I take the habit of thinking about WILD/DEILD each time it wakes me up.

For the second point, I had the idea to sleep with a cock ring as it makes NPT stronger, and so NPT are more noticable (yes, that's the weird part of my post ! )
I tried it this night and it worked very well: I was noticing very well the difference between the MA where I had an erection and the MA when I hadn't any erection.
If I manage to use my RD to wake me up with an auto snooze signal, as I won't need to move to know if I have a NPT (as I feel it). I thing I will be more lucky at my Raduga's technique attempts.
The fact of checking the NPT makes the REM detection of the Rem-Dreamer more accurate, as if the mask woke me up AND if I feel a NPT, I know for sure that I was just Dreaming.

So gentlemen, if you want to know if your micro awakening happened just after, or within, a REM stage, sleep with a cockring !
 ::rolllaugh::

----------

